# Tapp - Tesla Application for mac



## Carspotter Daily (Mar 27, 2018)

Hello,

I have spent a lot of time working on the new Tapp, and hope that is evident in the latest release.

Since I now have developer signing, I have included a conventional .dmg disk to install Tapp.app. I've tried to make the best possible user experience, and feel that the app could be complete with only a few more updates. There are many features of the application currently, and many which will be added in the near future. I welcome any constructive criticism as it helps direct the app through it's versions.

To list a few features:

Location tracking with precise address tracking and a power level graph
Smart updates (Data requests every 30 seconds or to verify that a button actually did change the state of the vehicle)
Logout which will delete all of the user's data relating to the vehicle
Secure credential storage in Apple's Keychain

If you encounter any issues or have a suggestion, please get into contact with me via any method below.

Message me or reply on this forum
E-Mail me ([email protected])
Open an Issue on Github
Screenshots:

























​
Download | View Source Code​[Mod edit:remove request for donation links per site rules]


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

+1 for swift


----------



## AB3DC (Apr 2, 2016)

Looks nice. Will be helpful to monitor the charge level when I park at the public charging station across from work. Will provide you with feedback once I get my Model 3 hopefully later this month.

You should also post this on Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/


----------

